# MSyellowfin rig trip with teenagers



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My two teenage daughters (15 & 16) both love to fish , but are usually too busy for a trip with dad. We had decided that if we could get a weather window this week we would make a rig trip. Schedules did not allow us to go Tuesday (flat seas) but the forecast for Weds seemed tolerable, 1-2 building to 2-3 in the evening and then downhill from there. So we made plans to go and take my sister and her teenage son as well. Well as we have all experienced, the NOAA weatherman was wrong! Way wrong! I think the only two foot wave we saw all day was in the marina! All my crew deserves a medal for this trip! I beat them silly in rough seas, even in the new Yellowfin. The wind, seas, and ripping surface current made tuna fishing all but impossible, but they worked hard and we managed one solid YF and couple blackfin that were used as bait.

They all earned their stripes on this trip! cold, wet and still fun, not a single complaint or whine all day! Great day, great memories even with the cruddy weather!


My crew, daughters on left, sister and nephew to right










Teamwork, learning how to chunk, they cut the pogies themselves!








sister and one of the blackfin we used for chunking












My nephew bowed up on a blackfin










Harnessed in and slugging it out










Jamie's first Yellowfin!, it took her cousin to help lift!










One of the 1-2 waves!!










Settled into their "staterooms" for the ride in


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice post. Seems like you had it rough out there but everyone looks so happy. That's what it's all about.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Right ON, man! Rewarded for a rough day! The way you been catching them, there may not be any left by the time hunting season is over! Good Job


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet, i bet that ride was wet on the way in!! nice pics


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey they're some real troopers!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and what a crew! With the expressions on their faces, you'd think it was flat calm.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Were these caught jigging, chunking or trolling?


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report. these weather windows lately are much tighter than predicted.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Caught the small ones jigging and yf chunking, the current was such that we could not get our chunks to sink which really hampered our ability to fish


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and great job there dad...gotta love those 1-2's...nice yft...


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Man them seas look bad what speed did that sweet boat take you home at?I can beleave all the smiles on the boat in those conditons nice fish.Thanks for posting


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Had auto pilot on and throttles set at 33-35 mph, ride was not too harsh just very wet due to seas being just off starboard bow, so they all lined the bean bags on port side and hunkered down in their foul weather gear, trip back from marlin took just over two hours


----------

